# TBBH #2 Is Almost Complete



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Evening

It warmed up pretty nicely here in Lizard creek so I decided to try and complete the second TBH with the other half of the 55gal drum.

I even finished up the painting after I took the picture:}

What U think?

Now I got to glue all them popsicle sticks to the top bars lol

Peace Bee with U


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking good there Snookie. I'm curious to see how it does as I'm sure you are even more so. Keep us posted.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I like how that looks. Good job! Love the color. Hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

TalonRedding said:


> Looking good there Snookie. I'm curious to see how it does as I'm sure you are even more so. Keep us posted.


10-foe will do, Now if I can catch me some Bee's :}


----------



## High-On-Burlap (May 6, 2013)

Looks like it's easy to extract 
1remove bees 
2 smoosh comb
3 open cap and pour into quart jars


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Good Evening
> 
> It warmed up pretty nicely here in Lizard creek so I decided to try and complete the second TBH with the other half of the 55gal drum.
> 
> ...


Looks good! Are you going to "hinge" the top like you did the swarm box?

Phil
edited to remove photo


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks purdy! Did you drill drain holes in the bottom or is there a screened bottom?


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

philip.devos said:


> Looks good! Are you going to "hinge" the top like you did the swarm box?
> 
> Phil
> edited to remove photo


Hummmm Never though about dat..:}


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Looks purdy! Did you drill drain holes in the bottom or is there a screened bottom?


So far I've not drilled holes or put in screen....condensation issues U think if I don't?


----------

